# [TN] Tunisia | road infrastructure • autoroutes



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

*Tunisia*

Tunisia is a country in the North of Africa, south of Italy, and between Algeria and Libya. The population is 10 million, and the country is relatively rich, compared to other countries in Africa. 

There aren't much motorways (Autoroutes) yet in Tunisia.









Around Tunis.

*Large roadmap of Tunisia*

Pics by "Vrachar" a serbian guy, originally posted on the Dutch Motorway forum



Vrachar said:


> N1: Tunis - Suosse - Sfax highway


----------



## Rebasepoiss (Jan 6, 2007)

I've been in Tunisia and as much as I remember the motorways were very good, considering it's Africa. I have 2 pics of a road(not a motorway though) on a salt lake in Tunisia:


----------



## Vrachar (Jun 17, 2005)

Yes, the roads in Tunis are in very good condition.


----------



## enschede-er (Oct 28, 2008)

*Tunisian Highways*

some pics of tunisian highways:


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

Tunisia is already here. :cheers:


----------



## Timon91 (Feb 9, 2008)

:lock::banana::lock::banana::lock:


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Timon91 said:


> :lock::banana::lock::banana::lock:


Merging is better


----------



## Timon91 (Feb 9, 2008)

Whatever


----------



## tounsi2008 (Nov 11, 2008)

*autoroute Gabes*

Salut à toutes et tous, je suis nouveau sur ce site que je trouve très interressant
Vous savez si les travaux d'autoroute de Gabes ont réellement démarré?


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Parlez Anglais s'il vous plaît

English please


----------



## Timon91 (Feb 9, 2008)

Translation:
Hello everyone, I'm new on this site and I think it's very interesting. Do you know if they already started constructing the motorway near Gabes?

Correct me if I'm wrong, my French is horrible hno:


----------



## Tounsi (Feb 12, 2008)

*SAINT GOBIN EXPRESS WAY​*


----------



## Tounsi (Feb 12, 2008)

*TUNIS RADÉS BRIDGE​*


----------



## Tounsi (Feb 12, 2008)

*LA GOULETTE EXPRESS WAY​*


----------



## Tounsi (Feb 12, 2008)

*HIGHWAY A1​*


----------



## Tounsi (Feb 12, 2008)

*MOUROUJ EXPRESS WAY​*


----------



## Tounsi (Feb 12, 2008)

*A3 HIGHWAY​*


----------



## Tounsi (Feb 12, 2008)

*New SOUSSE SFAX HIGHWAY *








* all pictures are mine Photobucket 

LInk of the Tunisian section :

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=685580


----------



## Tounsi (Feb 12, 2008)

Timon91 said:


> Translation:
> Hello everyone, I'm new on this site and I think it's very interesting. Do you know if they already started constructing the motorway near Gabes?
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong,* my French is horrible* hno:


who are you kidding ??? :lol::lol: your translation is perfect !!! :cheers:


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

Cool pics, Tounsi, thanks for sharing! kay:


----------



## Tounsi (Feb 12, 2008)

you re welcome


----------



## Tom 958 (Apr 24, 2007)

Xusein said:


> Cool pics, Tounsi, thanks for sharing! kay:


I concur! 

To me this tower looks slightly Art deco. Nice...


----------



## spacetweek (Jan 6, 2009)

Hi guys, I'm looking for information on the last piece of motorway in Tunisia connecting Bizerte/Tunis to the Algerian border which is probably at Tabarka. Does anyone know if/when this is being built and what route it will use? Thanks!


----------



## iMiros (Aug 21, 2009)

Rebasepoiss said:


> I've been in Tunisia and as much as I remember the motorways were very good, considering it's Africa. I have 2 pics of a road(not a motorway though) on a salt lake in Tunisia:


Map is not complete, the highway extends to Sfax and the construction is extended to Gabes, and the other highway ends near the town of Bizerte. From the city of Tunisia to Algeria also build a highway.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)




----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Those 2 last are my pic's. :cheers: Tunisian highways are really nice.


----------



## Lankosher (Sep 12, 2004)

As the thread has become forgotten, I am refreshing it by adding some pictures from my last trip to Tunisia. This is going to be most likely the largest gallery of Tunisian roads as I travelled there by car. I came down through all Italy and took ferry from Trapani (Sicilly) to Tunis.

Enjoy the photos....

1








2








3








4








5








6








7








8








9








10








11








12








13








14








15








16








17








18








19








20









t.b.c.


----------



## Lankosher (Sep 12, 2004)

21








22








23








24








25








26








27








28








29








30








31








32








33








34








35








36








37








38








39








40









t.b.c.


----------



## Lankosher (Sep 12, 2004)

41








42








43









President of Tunesie welcomes us on every corner 
44








45








46








47








48








49









Here we get off the motorway and head for Sousse
50








51








52








53








54








55









Sousse suburbs
56








57








58









a view out of our hotel room in Sousse
59









My good old Astra, made more then 7000 km during the journey...
60









t.b.c.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Wow, that's some trip! Can you tell us some more about the ferry to Tunisia, driving around there, any comments on your PL license plate, etc?


----------



## Lankosher (Sep 12, 2004)

ChrisZwolle said:


> Wow, that's some trip! Can you tell us some more about the ferry to Tunisia, driving around there, any comments on your PL license plate, etc?


Certainly  ferry from Trapani to Tunis runs for about 8 hours. On the way back we choose longer trip - Tunis - Salerno, which takes 22 hours, however you gain 800 km, which otherwise you would need to drive what takes several hours anyway. Road network in quite a good condition. Tunisians drive their cars in chaotic way but in the course of time you can easily get used to it. I was feeling there safely and never encountered any sign of hostility. I would even say that they reacted quite friendly when seen polish plates especially the police who always let me go even when violating traffic regulations . Petrol costs 0,5 Euro per liter - amazing, isn't it ?  The funny situations were when the tourists from my home country took pictures of my car as an attraction from their holiday


----------



## Lankosher (Sep 12, 2004)

Leaving Sousse and heading for Sfax. This motorway does not exist on the maps available in Europe  In total A1 has more then 200 km down south.

61








62








63








64








65








66








67








68








69








70








71








72








73









End of motorway near Sfax
74








75









Sfax suburbs
76








77








78








79








80


----------



## eskandarany (Oct 15, 2008)

Thank you for the awesome photos.
What is the plan for connecting Sfax-Libya & connecting wherever the western autoroute ends to Algeria?


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

As far as I know, there are plans to build a pan-Mediterranean corridor from Casablanca to Cairo. This route is mostly completed in Algeria, significantly completed in Egypt, Tunisia and Morocco and Libya recently announced plans for a € 4.5 billion east-west motorway of 1.700 kilometer, to be build by Italian companies.


----------



## vatse (Apr 17, 2009)

The next strech whould be Sfax-Gabes. Probably they have started the construction already. Haven't been to Tunisia for some years.


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Tunis





































Photos credit: http://picasaweb.google.com/108898983622438186686


----------



## Arab countries 4life (Nov 17, 2010)

Nice!!!!


----------



## Metsada (Oct 22, 2006)

igorlan said:


> Tunisians drive their cars in chaotic way but in the course of time you can easily get used to it. I was feeling there safely and never encountered any sign of *hostility*.


Why on earth would you encounter "hostility" from Tunisians?


----------



## amagaldu (Sep 29, 2005)

Metsada said:


> Why on earth would you encounter "hostility" from Tunisians?



good question.. 

That´s what I was asking to myself as I got stuck somewhere in the pampas and couldn´t get to Tunis coz the president would hold a meeting in the capital city and it could be dangerous for "western" people to be there at the same time..


----------



## YU-AMC (Jan 27, 2008)

iMiros said:


> Map is not complete, the highway extends to Sfax and the construction is extended to Gabes, and the other highway ends near the town of Bizerte. From the city of Tunisia to Algeria also build a highway.


Haha I think I recall this spot. I bet this is where all the coaches park and poeple take pictures. I took my pictures right besides that sign and collected a that salty rock.
Props


----------



## Nima-Farid (Jul 13, 2010)

Welcome to third page


----------



## Nima-Farid (Jul 13, 2010)

Any updates after the revolution?


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

> *Consultation à Sousse sur l’extension de l’autoroute jusqu’à Gafsa via Kairouan, Sidi Bouzid et Kasserine​*
> 
> News, Économie | Chaima Ben Sassi | *30 octobre, 2011 *à 13:51
> 
> ...


http://www.tunisienumerique.com/201...-gafsa-via-kairouan-sidi-bouzid-et-kasserine/


----------



## GROBIN (Feb 27, 2011)

Rebasepoiss said:


> I've been in Tunisia and as much as I remember the motorways were very good, considering it's Africa. I have 2 pics of a road(not a motorway though) on a salt lake in Tunisia:


Chott-El-Jerid, between Douz/Kébili and Tozeur ?

P.S.: Nice-looking French-like Tunisian motorways !  What is the speed limit on them ?


----------



## Reteip (Sep 3, 2011)

Nice pictures. The most cars have black plates with white font, but i've seen a few cars with white (tunisian?) plates with a black font, like the moroccan plates. Where is the differance?


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

http://www.businessnews.com.tn/Tuni...dautoroute-Boussalem---Oued-Zarga,520,31276,3

They "inaugurated" the Oued Zarga - Bou Salem motorway project, which is an extension of A3. The news message is not entirely clear, but I assume they inaugurated the start of the project, not its completion as 2011 Google Earth imagery does not show any evidence of further construction yet. 

Oued Zarga - Bou Salem is about 50 kilometers because of the detour around a reservoir and the city of Beja. 

I don't know when this project will be completed. Maybe in late 2014 or early 2015, given the construction time of 2.5 - 3 years for an average rural motorway.


----------



## SIMSI (Mar 16, 2005)

A few pics from motorway Sousse - Sfax:


----------



## SIMSI (Mar 16, 2005)

Some other pics from other roads:

1.









2.









3.









4.









5.









6.









7.









8.









9.









10.


----------



## SIMSI (Mar 16, 2005)

11.









12.









13.









14.









15.









16.









17.









18. Our truck


----------



## spacetweek (Jan 6, 2009)

According to this article, A1 Sfax-Gabes will be completed in April 2013.


----------



## NFZANMNIM (Jul 6, 2012)

april 2013 has passed, any news?


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Early 2014 is now the date;

http://www.econostrum.info/Le-puzzle-de-l-autoroute-transmaghrebine-en-voie-d-achevement_a14634.html

_ En chantier, l'autoroute Sfax-Gabès (155 km) devrait être livrée au début de l'année 2014 après un investissement de 470 M€. _


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Autoroute de Hammamet M'saken (TUNISIE) par Groupe STUDI, sur Flickr


Aire de péage d'Enfidha (TUNISIE) par Groupe STUDI, sur Flickr


----------



## Battuta (Feb 16, 2012)

.

Le nouveau ministre de l'équipement veut accélérer la cadence



> *Tunisie : Priorité au réseau routier*
> Par Hafawa Rebhi
> *5/02/2014* à 11h20
> 
> ...


- See more at: http://www.leconomistemaghrebin.com...orite-au-reseau-routier/#sthash.IDZelrwh.dpuf


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Google Earth has updated its imagery of Tunisia several times over the past couple of months.

It clearly shows the A1 under construction from Sfax to Gabes. This stretch is 155 kilometers long. Many bridges are already completed, and some stretches are also paved, however, some have only earthworks. 

It also shows the A3 extension from Oued Zarga to Bou Salem. So far it shows only two new interchanges, at Beja and Bou Salem. It curves around the reservoir near Oued Zarga. The extension is 70 kilometers long.


----------



## kostas97 (Jan 19, 2014)

Are there any plans to extend the A3 to the Algerian border and eventually connect it with the Algerian A1?


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Yes, that's the plan, but for now it will end at Bou Salem. 

Algerian A1 near the Tunisian border has also been delayed. It was originally planned for completion in 2012, but there are still missing links.


----------



## kostas97 (Jan 19, 2014)

Yes, I have noticed that on Google maps, and as I see it, Tunisia might need to complete the whole of the motorway and create a long motorway stretch from Sfax to the-currently closed-Morrocan border.

However, I have also noticed that the current motorway network of Tunisia does not cover the entirety of the country and it needs some further expansion......but I don't know if there are any funds for such an expansion.....


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

There aren't as many large cities in Tunisia. Out of the 10 largest cities (population 85,000 or over) only 2 aren't connected to the motorway network: Kairouan and more distant Gafsa. 

I think Tunis could need a good ring road motorway. Though A1 to A4 through Tunis is a free-flow urban expressway.


----------



## kostas97 (Jan 19, 2014)

ChrisZwolle said:


> There aren't as many large cities in Tunisia. Out of the 10 largest cities (population 85,000 or over) only 2 aren't connected to the motorway network: Kairouan and more distant Gafsa.
> 
> I think Tunis could need a good ring road motorway. Though A1 to A4 through Tunis is a free-flow urban expressway.


Yes, indeed.....Tunis needs a good ring road that apart from being able to decongest the city, will also be able to link the two motorways without crossing through the city.....


----------



## vatse (Apr 17, 2009)

There is not much transit traffic between A4 and A1 through Tunis. Most of traffic on A4 is probably commuters getting from Bizerte to work in Tunis and back. And port of Bizerte is also quite small to cause any significant traffic.
I can't remember correctly but part of the expressway through center of Tunis (fly-over near Avenue Bourguiba) is probably closed for heavy trucks. So these have to use street under the fly-over or make a detour through La Goulette and new bridge of Rades. I have to check if I have any pictures from this fly-over to confirm that it was closed for trucks. It could be that it was closed only temporally to make some improvements as I can see some trucks driving on it at imagery of google.maps  It was oldest part of expressway and had quite a bad state some years ago.


----------



## vatse (Apr 17, 2009)

*RN3 between Kairouan and Sbeitla*


Picture 007 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 008 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 009 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 011 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 012 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 015 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 016 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 017 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 021 by vatse, on Flickr


----------



## vatse (Apr 17, 2009)

Picture 023 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 025 by vatse, on Flickr


----------



## vatse (Apr 17, 2009)

*RN3 between Métlaoui and Tozeur*


Picture 026 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 028 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 030 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 031 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 032 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 034 by vatse, on Flickr


----------



## vatse (Apr 17, 2009)

*RN16* from Degache to Kebili and *RR206* from Kebli to Douz

Chott el Cherid

Picture 035 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 037 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 039 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 041 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 042 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 043 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 044 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 045 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 048 by vatse, on Flickr


----------



## vatse (Apr 17, 2009)

*RR104 from Douz to Medenine*


tuneesia kaart 1 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 049 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 050 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 052 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 054 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 055 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 057 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 058 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 060 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 062 by vatse, on Flickr


----------



## vatse (Apr 17, 2009)

Picture 063 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 064 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 067 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 069 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 070 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 071 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 073 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 074 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 077 by vatse, on Flickr


----------



## vatse (Apr 17, 2009)

*RN1 between Medenine and Sfax*

It's one of the most important highways in Tunisia connecting coastal cites with each other and Tunis. It's also connecting Tunis to Tripoli in Libya with lot of international traffic even now with ongoing problems in Libya. There is motorway opened from Tunis to Sfax. Second part from Sfax to Gabès is under construction and there are plans to build it until Libyan border.


tuneesia kaart 2 by vatse, on Flickr

These pictures start from Amram north of Medenine.

Picture 083 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 084 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 085 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 086 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 087 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 088 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 091 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 092 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 095 by vatse, on Flickr


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Nice photos. P1 doesn't seem that busy for being one of the most important roads in Tunisia. Are there many police checkpoints?


----------



## vatse (Apr 17, 2009)

Most of traffic on these first photos is local traffic plus traffic from/to Libya. And this international traffic is not so big anymore due to problems there. There was lots of more cargo traffic before the revolution. Today there is some cargo traffic to the border of Libya but nothing from Libya to Tunisia. Most of fuel is coming from Algeria now.

There are police and military checkpoints near to Medenine and to the east and south from there due to problems in Libya. To the north from there there are only couple of police checkpoints near bigger cities but you can see local police near almost every village and town. It's mostly for speed traps.


----------



## vatse (Apr 17, 2009)

Oasis near Gabès. You can buy lots of local produce and everything else along the road here. Including contraband fuel from Libya.

Picture 096 by vatse, on Flickr

It's the season of pomegranate.

Picture 097 by vatse, on Flickr

Southern entrance to Gabès. RN1 bypasses urban area of Gabès by 2+2 mostly divided highway. We had a stop in Gabès so I don't have any pictures from this.

Picture 098 by vatse, on Flickr

RN1 north from Gabès

Picture 099 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 100 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 101 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 102 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 103 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 104 by vatse, on Flickr


----------



## vatse (Apr 17, 2009)

Smuggled fuel from Libya. There are lots of "stations" like this around southern Tunisia.

Picture 105 by vatse, on Flickr

Most of highway bridges of Tunisia have signs like this giving the name of river or wadi, location (road number and km) and length of bridge.

Picture 106 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 107 by vatse, on Flickr

These cars with white numbers are private cars from Libya.

Picture 108 by vatse, on Flickr

Skhira

Picture 110 by vatse, on Flickr

Junction of RN1 and RN2. RN2 is the direct road to the north. It's going to Kairouan and after that it meets RN1 and A1 near Enfidha. It's ~30 km shorter to take this road to Tunis than RN1 but RN1 is faster as you can join motorway after Sfax. Lots of cargo traffic still use RN2 to Tunis as they can't win a lot on speed and don't have to pay motorway toll then.

Picture 111 by vatse, on Flickr

It's long way from desert already. Nature is getting more Mediterranean with groves of olive trees and so on.

Picture 112 by vatse, on Flickr

The divided highway starts somewhere after Mahrès.

Picture 113 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 114 by vatse, on Flickr


----------



## vatse (Apr 17, 2009)

Picture 115 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 116 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 118 by vatse, on Flickr

Junction of road to Sfax and bypass of Sfax.

Picture 119 by vatse, on Flickr

Bypass of Sfax

Picture 120 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 122 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 123 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 124 by vatse, on Flickr

Exit for RN1

Picture 125 by vatse, on Flickr

Exit for A1

Picture 126 by vatse, on Flickr


----------



## vatse (Apr 17, 2009)

*Motorway A1* from Sfax to Tunis


tuneesia kaart 3 by vatse, on Flickr

Beginning of A1 near Sfax. This part of road would be access road to junction of Sfax-Nord after opening of A1 from Sfax to Gabès.

Picture 127 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 128 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 129 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 130 by vatse, on Flickr

Main part of A1

Picture 131 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 132 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 133 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 134 by vatse, on Flickr


----------



## vatse (Apr 17, 2009)

Picture 135 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 136 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 137 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 138 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 139 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 140 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 141 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 142 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 143 by vatse, on Flickr


----------



## vatse (Apr 17, 2009)

Picture 144 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 145 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 146 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 147 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 148 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 149 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 150 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 151 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 152 by vatse, on Flickr


----------



## vatse (Apr 17, 2009)

Picture 153 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 154 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 155 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 156 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 157 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 158 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 159 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 160 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 161 by vatse, on Flickr


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

^^ Nice photos, but do you use a lot of compression? There is some noticable compression artifacts in your otherwise great photos.


----------



## vatse (Apr 17, 2009)

These photos from Tunisia were made with smaller and older camera. And the last part after exit 19 to El Jem is done maybe an hour before sunset with cloudy weather. So it's not good at all. Photos are about 30 % smaller than originals but even originals don't have enough data for good quality. And the camera was really slow for me so it took some days to get to use it better to get some good photos with signs. Singns from smaller roads are mostly unreadable


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

If you crop, resize or otherwise edit your photos with a software programme, make sure to save it at 95% quality or better. At 90% or lower you can see a noticeable drop in quality, but some programs save it at 90% by default.


----------



## vatse (Apr 17, 2009)

Thank you! I checked and it was automatically set for even 85 %. There is nothing to do with rest of Tunisian A1 but I can still fix rest of photos from Cabo Verde.


----------



## vatse (Apr 17, 2009)

A1 continues


Picture 162 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 163 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 164 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 165 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 166 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 167 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 168 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 169 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 170 by vatse, on Flickr


----------



## vatse (Apr 17, 2009)

Picture 171 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 172 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 174 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 175 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 176 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 177 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 178 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 179 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 180 by vatse, on Flickr


----------



## brahimweldl7aja (Nov 18, 2010)

nice pics and fairly good motorway network for a poor country of 10 millions.
how much you paid in tolls between sfax and tunis ? did you venture in northwest tunisia roads?


----------



## Uppsala (Feb 26, 2010)

Yes, the Tunisian motorways are very good. And they take good care of them.

The standard of the roads in Tunisia are still great contrasts, where they have very fine motorways while the other roads often remain outdated. I have been through nearly the whole of Tunisia and usually return there sometimes.

The signs on the Tunisian motorways look like in France, except for the Arabic letters


----------



## vatse (Apr 17, 2009)

The price for Sfax-Sousse is 2.60 dinars and 2.30 dinars for rest of motorway. So it's about 2.20 EUR for some 240 km.
http://www.tunisieautoroutes.tn

I have been allover Tunisia some 15 years ago but I don't have any pictures of road from these times. I can remember that mountains around Tabarka were quite nice.


----------



## kostas97 (Jan 19, 2014)

Are there any news about the A3 motorway towards Algeria and the A1 after Sfax?


----------



## vatse (Apr 17, 2009)

Some *expressways of Grand Tunis*.

*Boulevard Mohamed Bouazizi* to the east, it's probably RR21. It's the main expressway connecting towns of northern Grand Tunis.


Picture 181 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 182 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 183 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 184 by vatse, on Flick


Picture 185 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 186 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 187 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 188 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 189 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 190 by vatse, on Flickr


----------



## vatse (Apr 17, 2009)

*RN8* to the south.


Picture 191 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 192 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 193 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 194 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 195 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 196 by vatse, on Flickr


----------



## vatse (Apr 17, 2009)

It's probably *RN1* or however it's numbered. Overpass near central Tunis.


Picture 197 by vatse, on Flickr


----------



## vatse (Apr 17, 2009)

*RR23* to the east. This road is connecting Tunis to La Goulette and other towns on Mediterranean coast. It's built across lake of Tunis next to railroad which was opened on dam at 1872 already.


Picture 198 by vatse, on Flickr

Bridge of Radès-La Goulette was opened at 2009.

Picture 199 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 200 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 201 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 202 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 203 by vatse, on Flickr


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Some new opening 'dates' are announced for major autoroute projects in Tunisia.

The 155 kilometer segment of A1 from Sfax to Gabès will open 'before the end of summer'. 

The 70 kilometer segment of A3 from Zarga to Bousalem will open in September

The 85 kilometer A1 extension from Gabès to Medenine will open in late 2017.

Another segment of A1 from Medenine is also under construction to near the Libyan border. Earlier news reports said this could open in 2018.


----------



## belerophon (Nov 16, 2014)

The first stupid question, which came in my mid, was if it wouldn't be more intelligent to build an Tunis ring road. Tunis is by far the biggest agglomeration. Most other bigger cities are connected (or almost) by motorway. Whoever planned Sfax loved ringroads. Should be copied...


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Tunis has an urban ring road which has been mostly grade-separated between 2007 and 2011. The north-south route linking A1 and A4 is also a controlled-access urban expressway. 

There are some low mountain ranges northwest of Tunis. A new beltway would likely go beyond that.


----------



## tunimaroc (Dec 24, 2012)

there is a project of 80 km ring road around Tunis.


----------



## vatse (Apr 17, 2009)

There is few transit through Tunis. Most of traffic is from/to Tunis and suburban traffic of Greater Tunis.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Various media report that the first 100 kilometer segment of A1 from Sfax towards Gabès will open to traffic on 28 November. 

Google Earth puts the nearest exit at 94 km from Sfax, near Skhira. The next exit to P15 is more than 40 kilometers farther south, so I think it's safe to assume that Sfax - Skhira will open to traffic. Unless they plan a temporary end point at road C89 which is exactly 100 km from the current terminus at Sfax.

The remaining segment to Gabès (quoted as 40 km, but in reality more like 60 km from Skhira) is planned to open early 2017.

It is also reported that A3 from Bou Salem to Oued Zarga is still on track to open before the end of the year.

http://www.webmanagercenter.com/201...x-gabes-ouvert-a-la-circulation-fin-novembre/

http://www.ilboursa.com/marches/l-a...-operationnelle-a-partir-du-28-novembre_10391


----------



## Luki_SL (Apr 11, 2005)

ChrisZwolle said:


> *26 November 2016*
> 
> The 54 kilometer extension of A3 from Oued Zarga to Boussalem in Tunisia was officially inaugurated today. The construction began in May 2012.
> 
> http://www.businessnews.com.tn/chah...ation-de-lautoroute-beja-jendouba,520,68578,3


Is it toll motorway?


----------



## kostas97 (Jan 19, 2014)

Is the Sfax-Gabes segment of the A1 opened?


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

There are no reports indicating that it opened on the 28th as the media reported earlier.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

http://www.mosaiquefm.net/fr/video/...a-1ere-partie-gabes-sekhira-avant-aid-al-idha

This article says that Sfax - Skhira will open before Eid al-Adha, which starts on 1 September.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

http://www.gnet.tn/actualites-natio...toroute-sfax/-gabes-fin-aout/id-menu-958.html

This article is a little clearer;

* 42 km from Sfax to Al-Maharas
* 54 km from Skhira to Gabès

will open to traffic in late August. 

The section between Al-Maharas and Skhira is evidently not as far completed. The '54 km' figure indicates that there may be a temporary access point at Skhira, as the Skhira - Gabès section is 60 km long from interchange to interchange. Perhaps there will be a temporary access point at road C89, which is 54 km from the Gabès interchange.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

The final section of A1 from Mahrès (Al-Maharas) to Skhira has been inaugurated today. That means there is now a continuous motorway from Tunis all the way down south to Gabès.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Various media report that a 57 kilometer section of autoroute will open tomorrow (26 July), between Médenine and Ras Ajdir. Based on that figure and Google Earth satellite imagery, I think a section from Médenine to west of Ben Gardane will open to traffic. The rest looks less advanced.

https://www.nessma.tv/fr/article/l-autoroute-medenine-ras-jedir-inauguree-demain-2778


----------



## HB07 (Jul 9, 2014)

Last section of the Tunis-Ben Guerdane motorway is about to open in the next months

https://twitter.com/African_Index/status/1164128596929196032


----------



## spacetweek (Jan 6, 2009)

HB07 said:


> Last section of the Tunis-Ben Guerdane motorway is about to open in the next months
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1164128596929196032


Still hasn't happened...


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

The Ben Gardane - Ras Ajdir segment of A1 has been inaugurated yesterday. It is a 37 kilometer extension of A1 to near the border with Libya. It's the southernmost part of A1.


















Tunisie : Mechichi inaugure le dernier tronçon de l’autoroute Médenine/ Ras Jdir - Gnet news


Le chef du gouvernement, Hichem Mechichi, a inauguré hier dimanche 07 Mars, le 8ème tronçon de l’autoroute Ben Guerdane/ Ras Jdir, qui s’étend sur un trajet de 37 Km. En marge de sa visite au gouvernorat de Médenine pour commémorer le cinquième anniversaire de la bataille de Ben Guerdane...




news.gnet.tn





This means there is now only one section remaining: Gabes - Medinine. Satellite imagery shows that it is almost completed, except for a few kilometers near Medinine, where no construction has started yet.

A satellite image from 29 January 2021:


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

delated


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

A large bridge is planned at Bizerte. It would be part of a western bypass of the city. Bizerte is the northernmost city in Africa, with a population of approximately 150,000. 

The bridge is to be 2,070 meters long, 25 meters wide and 56 meters high above the water. So this is a pretty huge bridge.

According to Google Earth satellite imagery from October 2022, they already started with some construction on both sides of the lake.

The bridge will span the Bizerte Lake, which has an open connection to the Mediterranean Sea.


----------

